# My New Bosch Router Bosch 1617EVSPK Review



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I tried out my new Bosch Router tonite doing some round over work on some feet for one of the 3 toy boxes I am making. WOW talk about nice, Smooth and easy to handle. I used the fixed base, I found that with the polished knobs that I could just glide the router along the edges without horsing it around like my old one. Geeze what a difference in the way the Bosch and the Black and Decker Handle. Now I am ready to try out some Plunge Routing tomorrow.

What I really liked best was that the way the round polished knobs on the fixed base felt and how easy it started, I had to check the speed setting to make sure it was running wide open with the 3/8" Rounder Over. I tried it out on a piece of scrap plywood. Once I had it set to the depth I wanted I went to work with it. Talk about Smooth. More later.


----------



## fuji (Mar 22, 2005)

GooNman,

I just order the Bosche from Amazon. Thanks for the heads up. It's my first router so I know I picked a good one. Now I need some projects to break it in on.

Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, take a peek in the Gallery section for some ideas, and welcome to the forum.


----------

